# Dumbo Plakat



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Dumbo plakat ^.^ Why? Just 'cause he is purty.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Why is he dumb


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

he isn't dumb.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

OH!! What's a dumbo? I'm dumb!! I'm not familiar types. I am w/ tail types


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

another one that kind of looks like my Masuku! lol.. but your guys Pectoral Fins are much bigger and flowy! =)


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What's a dumbo!?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: That is okay!!!  A dumbo, is also known as a "Big Eared" betta, which has longer, fuller pectoral fins (fins on the side, as best seen in picture 3). They are usually plakats, halfmoon plakats, or halfmoons.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

the type... the fins look like dumbos ears


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So an elephant ear?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you seen the movie Dumbo? An elephant baby with huge ears! I think the fish may have been named after that lol
ehh, basically


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. I've seen it. I'm used to people calling them elephant ears


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Oh! Well, then there are three names hehe


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What is the other?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Big Eared betta, Dumbo, and Elephant Ear


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I call them elephants. Thxs.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

more pictures ;-)


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

He is cute! Sorry I forgot to mention that before.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: That's okay! He really is adorable  I've always loved that colour combination.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Ohhh he is pretty! I seen a Dumbo Betta at Petco that I was so in love with but I didn't have 20 Dollars to get him that day. Congrats on your Dumbo guy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha mine was 30.00 ;p worth every cent though.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I love those fluffy 'ears'!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: there is usually halfmoon dumbos but this time just plakat  which is fine! Less chance of tail biting


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Our Petco sells them 20.00$ each.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My mom would say (if I walked up to her with a $30 fish) GO BUY YOUR SELF 10 LITTLE ONES.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: boy if anyone saw my stock and prices behind them they'd die. My dragonscale HM was 30.00 but he's worth it! A great father, and got a good amount of babies too x)

I'd need a female dumbo to breed to this guy. And then work o F2 and F3 for real results though...


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: there is usually halfmoon dumbos but this time just plakat  which is fine! Less chance of tail biting


I would *love* to have a HM dumbo butterfly. That would be so cool. :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ooo I saw one before and had to pass him up!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

You have more willpower than I would have.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Most of them here are plakats.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Bwaha so much willpower I snatched 5 bettas when I went in for two!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay.


----------

